# Shopping for sporting goods



## chucktownmo (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey guys trying to find a place to buy a decent pair of shoes for basketball and running I'm just finding soccer shoes some advice will be nice.


----------



## alabatusa (Apr 21, 2011)

have you tried any of the major sporting stores in the bigger malls.
I swear i have seen bball shoes there b4.


----------



## iamlegend (Sep 21, 2012)

Have you been to DOM ( Dubai Outlet Mall)? There are a lot of options there at a very reasonable price. Way cheaper from the prices in the shops in the big malls across UAE...


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Some suggestions in Abu Dhabi: Sun & Sand in Marina Mall and also on Hamdan Street. Also there are a couple of sports shops near the cinema (middle floor) of Marina Mall. There's a big sports store on the top floor of Abu Dhabi Mall. And several shops on the middle floor of Al Wahda Mall (near Magrudy's book store).


----------

